# What is your opinion of these spinners?



## Lead Poison (May 16, 2012)

Which is the best value and performer using braid for coastal light tackle fishing for snook, redfish and snapper?

Share your experiences both good or bad with any of them. 

1. Shimano Stradic

2. Shimano Spheros 4000

3. Quantum Boca 4000

4. Diawa Exceller

5. Okuma Epixor


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 16, 2012)

I have the Stradic and the Okuma. Both are great reels and handle the braid well. The Stradic has a stronger feel to it but it should with the difference in price from the Okuma. That being said the Okuma has handled everything I have asked of it from reds, trout, spanish to big sharks and rays that passed by and scorched drag out.


----------



## jonkayak (May 16, 2012)

Shimano is my favorite but I can buy two or three Okumas for the price. The Okumas are the best bang for the buck. I have over a dozen and have had no issues at all with them.


----------



## BIGGUS (May 17, 2012)

Hard to go wrong with a Stradic, but I have several Quantum Cabos that I've had for several years and they've been great. I'd buy another one in a minute!


----------



## PCB Justin (May 19, 2012)

Check out the Penn Fierce.  I cant get a full season out of stradics.  The Fierce is $60.  This reel is the best bang for the buck hands down.  I have been a shimano fan for a long time but the newer ones are just not very tough.  I use the 3000 for trout and reds with 10lb braid and the 6000 with 30 lb braid for poons, cobia, AJ's, and other big stuff.  I bought 15 fierces beginning of last season and they are still running strong.  Great thing is, you dont have to work on them.  At that price, you just replace them if something goes wrong.


----------



## OUTCAST (May 20, 2012)

I had a charter friend get a great deal on a couple of Okumas, he blew them up the first week and said he'll never use them again. Shimano is awfully reliable.


----------



## T-Boy (May 28, 2012)

I fish with some Okuma's as well. The Epixor, Alumina, and Avenger. Bought them on ebay for $35 to $50 and they have been decent reels for the money. I have two Penn Battles and they seem like they will be very good reels and the drags are excellent.

Tested the Battle on several kings and a porpoise or two last week and the drag was flawless.


----------



## captdave77 (May 28, 2012)

The drag on the Penn Battle is silky smooth and is a great at $100 more or less.


----------



## alphachief (May 29, 2012)

BIGGUS said:


> Hard to go wrong with a Stradic, but I have several Quantum Cabos that I've had for several years and they've been great. I'd buy another one in a minute!



x2...love both my Cabo 30 and my sweet little Cabo 20!

Should add that my son landed a nice 125+lb tarpon on that Cabo 30...great drag system!


----------



## zedex (May 29, 2012)

I have two Okuma Exp EB 50's, one Exp EB80 and the Penn Fierce as mentioned above. I also have an Eagle Claw Gunnison.

 The EB50's are pretty much all I need, though. I've taken reds, small sharks, trout, bass, salmon, rock cod, ling cod and flounders from both coasts with the Okuma and never once have I worried about breakage from the reels.

 The EB80 is equally as nice, but rarely do I have any call for it. The EB50 has proven itself nicely.

 The Fierce is reliable, but like the EB80 and the Eagle Claw, is often times more than I need.

The Eagle Claw is strong- stronger than I thought at first. But, I noticed that it sounds like it has sand inside, it makes a "grinding" kind of noise but works fine. Brand new, box fresh, it has always made the sound. I wouildn't test it on large fish due to that noise. Under 15 pounds I feel OK with it.

 As for conventionals, I have nearly all the Penn Senators and the 9/0 is basically the only one I use when going after large fish {over 100 pounds}. I have a 2004 Shimano Calcutta 700S that I rarely use { once in the past 8 years} but I have full confidence in it. Its just so nice, I don't want to mess it up.

 What I want is the Tiagra 80W two speed. I used one in Japan and was extremely impressed. For fish such as marlin, tuna, billfish and serious sharks, that is the ticket.


----------

